# Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?



## Hyperspace (16. Februar 2015)

Hey #h

Sagt mal wofür brauch man in nem GFK-Boot eigentlich Einlegeböden? Tritt sich das GFK sonst irgendwann durch?

Der Bootshändler bei dem ich meine Kamila I gekauft habe hat gesagt, dass ich kein Einlegeboden brauche. Stimmt das oder brauch man solche Böden immer aus Schutzgründen? Ist übrigens ein Doppelwandiges GFK-Boot.

Im Anhang noch ein Bild vom Boot

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Solche Böden braucht man nicht zwingend als Schutz. 
Meist nutzt man die um eine ebene Fläche zu erzeugen oder um ein wenig Distanz zwischen Regenwasser in der Bilge und den Füßen zu bekommen. 
Bei Stahlbooten hat man im Herbst /Winter dank Holzroste wärmere Füße.


----------



## uwe Leu (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Hallo, GFK ist ein empfindliches Produkt ohne Gel Code oder Farbe saugt es Wasser auf und fängt an zu reagieren, d.h. gammel und unangenehm zu riechen. 
Bei gebrauchten Booten die in der Bilge Fehler haben (kein Schutzanstrich; stehendes Wasser; fault GFK, und bei Dauerlieger gilt Unterwasseranstrich weil auch Gel Code nicht ausreicht).
Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren ein Kunststoffboot und seit 7 Jahren ein GfK Boot, steht bei mir unterm Car Port wird 2 mal im Jahr mit Jachticon Unterwasserschutz polliert (gewachst). 
Ich fahre damit Ostsee und Binnen das ist ok.
Gruß Uwe Leu


----------



## Hyperspace (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Ok also braucht man quasi kein Einlegeboden, z.B. zwecks Verteilung der Lasten.

Würde sich der Gelcode denn mit der Zeit abreiben wenn man immer mit Schuhen drauf rum geht ohne irgend eine Schutzschicht?

bzw. ist trotzdem sone Art Teppich im Boot sinnvoll? Geht jetzt erstmal nicht um unästhetische Kratzer oder derlei sondern rein um die langfristige Funktiontüchtigkeit des Bootes sicherzustellen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Die Aussage ist so nicht korrekt- Gelcoat ist zwar ne feine Sache, aber es gibt genug uralte Gfk Rümpfe die bloß lackiert sind. 

Mein erstes Boot war ein Himmelein Junior aus Ende fünfziger /Anfang sechziger Jahre - das hat bis in die neunziger recht gut ausgesehen bzw.war stabil. 

Davon abgesehen,  auch Corvettes etc. sind über die Jahrzehnte nicht zwangsläufig zu mobilen Tropfsteinhöhlen geworden.


----------



## Hyperspace (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Sprich für mein Boot brauch ich quasi garnix, außer vielleicht nen dünnen Teppich um Kratzer zu vermeiden


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Kannst ja sowas wie Bilgefarbe einbringen - ist recht unempfindlich, haltbar und sorgt für ein wenig mehr grip an den Schuhsohlen. Blankes Gelcoat ist doch recht glatt.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Ich persönlich würde schon zu nem Einlegeboden raten. Häufig hast du doch mal mehr Wasser im Boot, als du willst, dann fällt dirs Handtuch mal runter, is klatschnass. Solche Dinge vermeidet der Einlegeboden halt |wavey:


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

:q nun sei mal nicht so bequem das Bötchen ist doch in
 nullkommanischt ausgeschöpft und wenn du´s ganz trocken
 haben willst kannste ja mit nem Tempo nachwischen.#6
 Ne mal ohne Mist ,Einlegeböden brauchst du da wirklich nicht,der einzige Grund warum ich meinen Anka gegen
 ein Werlsee vor anno knipps getauscht hatte
 waren die besch... Einlegeböden.
 von einem bepinseln mit irgend einem Irgendwas rate ich dir auch ab,wenn du deinen Boden schonen willst schneide dir
 ein passendes Stück Fussbodenbelag(Linoleum) zurecht ,klebe es aber nicht ein.
 Erhalte die originale Farbe so lange wie möglich ,falls bei
 euch extremer Algenbewuchs vorkommt den Boden
 besten Falls mit Kupfer oder Zink (nehme ich weil ich´s gratis bekomme)beschichten aber vorher nicht anschleifen nur gründlich reinigen (Geschirrspühlmittel)


----------



## allegoric (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Sagt auch jeder was anderes ^^


----------



## mlkzander (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

gel code find ich ma geil 

und ob ein gfk osmose hat, lässt sich oft nicht dadurch beurteilen, dass es noch gut aussieht...........


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Sagt auch jeder was anderes ^^



so isses eben ,hat ja jeder andere Erfahrungen und wat den ehn sin Ul is dem andren sin Nachtigall


----------



## Korken (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Was sagt dein Händler wo du dein boot gekaufst hast ? Du brauchst keine Einlegeböden.......Warum auch.....Vertrau dein Händler, wo du das Boot gekauft hast. Er hätte dir bestimmt noch ein paar € für die Einlegeböden aus der Tasche ziehen können. Hat einfach nur die wahrheit gesagt, der gute.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Einen Teppich als Schutz für den Boden würde mich aber schon rein legen.
Ansonsten sieht der schnell unansehnlich aus, wäre doch schade wegen der paar Euronen.

In meinem Boot hatte ich einen einfachen Campingteppich für  ein paar Taler.


----------



## Hyperspace (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten 

Werde mir nun nur einen Teppich oder dünnen Belag als Schutz vor Kratzern rein legen.

Danke nochmal :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*



thanatos schrieb:


> :q nun sei mal nicht so bequem das Bötchen ist doch in
> nullkommanischt ausgeschöpft und wenn du´s ganz trocken
> haben willst kannste ja mit nem Tempo nachwischen.#6



Kann aber auch vorkommen, dass du jede Stunde schöpfen musst 
Einlegeböden lassen sich auch sehr einfach selbst bauen, z.b. aus alten Paletten.
Aber sagt jeder was anderes, ich würd mir auf jeden Fall welche machen


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

|supergri ja das hab ich auch schon alles hinter mir |gr:
 aber da wäre mir ein runtergefallenes Handtuch auch schnurz -egal da hat ich nicht mal mehr ein trocknes Fädchen am 
 Hintern  gehört alles mit dazu,bin froh keine Rosten mehr 
 zu brauchen aber das muß eben jeder für sich entscheiden
 hat ja alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Fischkopp90 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> Hallo, GFK ist ein empfindliches Produkt ohne Gel Code oder Farbe saugt es Wasser auf und fängt an zu reagieren, d.h. gammel und unangenehm zu riechen.
> 
> Gruß Uwe Leu



Liegt meist aber eher an schlechtem Laminat mit Lufteinschlüssen. Gelcoat ist ja quasi ein teil des GFk´s. Nur Harz mit Kieselsäure und ggf Pigmenten als Farbe.
In der Bilge tritt Osmose allerdings äusserst selten auf.



Hyperspace schrieb:


> Ok also braucht man quasi kein Einlegeboden, z.B. zwecks Verteilung der Lasten.
> 
> Würde sich der Gelcode denn mit der Zeit abreiben wenn man immer mit Schuhen drauf rum geht ohne irgend eine Schutzschicht?
> 
> bzw. ist trotzdem sone Art Teppich im Boot sinnvoll? Geht jetzt erstmal  nicht um unästhetische Kratzer oder derlei sondern rein um die  langfristige Funktiontüchtigkeit des Bootes sicherzustellen.



Wenn dir danach ist leg was rutschfestes rein..Ansonsten wurst. Gelcoat..bzw. Topcoat kannst jederzeit wieder aufbringen falls dich irgendwann mal kratzer nerven sollten. Bei Booten ansich immer nur wichtig das nirgends Wasser dauerhaft steht unter nem Boden oder so.. sondern Luft ran kann. Deswegen ist Teppich jetzt evtl. auch nicht das best unbedingt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wofür braucht man Einlegeböden?*

Kannst dir nen Kunstrasen aus m Bauhaus mit Drainagenoppen auf der Rückseite reinlegen. Dann hast n bissl abstand falls etwas Wasser stehen bleibt und es trocknet schnell. Ausserdem ist das Zeug spottbillig und sieht in anthrazit auch echt gut aus!


----------

